# HH - Thousand Sons and Prospero Burns



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

WATCH THIS.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow nice find. Im even more excited now! :grin:


----------



## Shield of Faith (Dec 18, 2009)

Blast! I doesn't have first three books of Horus Heresy series. But, I am too eager for these books. I hope I can complete the series.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

I hate waiting for hh novels!!!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I watched that and i decided to get a black mask and raid warhammer world until i get a fucking copy
the last line was epic
"Just when you thought you knew everything about the thousand sons turns out you dont"
These books have to be awesome or I will weep and seek vengeance in blood

I cant wait another day.. i have a feeling these are going to be two of the best books the black library have ever produced..


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

SHITFUCKDAMN!!! thats some hot stuff! i'm bouncing in my chair! need...books...AGH!!!


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

I CANT WAIT!!! those bokk are gonna be AMAZING


----------



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

The Wolves were meant to take out other legions that's what I'm talkin bout! By Russ's balls.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

http://emperyan.blogspot.com/2010/01/review-thousand-sons-by-graham-mcneill.html

review of A Thousand Sons is up... and after reading this review i am DROOOOLING to read this. i think this book-duo will set a massive benchmark for the HH series. good review, he gives away enough bites to make you dying to read it but doesnt let on too much.

im am seriously counting the days!


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

Holy Flameing cat turds batman that looks the mutts nuts.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Pre-ordered A Thousand Sons last night, looking forward to reading it. I bet that once ive read both ill hate the Space Wolves, and hate the Emperor even more. Considering what that review says about the Thousand Sons I bet that ill like them even more.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I do believe I am drooling even more than I was when BL revealed the cover art last year......

And did anybody else notice the hint at the Blood Ravens?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

im pretty fucking sure this book was suppose to come out last year. But fuck me right? lets just make us mourn these books!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Im dying for these books
Im hoping this critic is wrong in giving it 4 out of5 and its actually 6 because im literally as insane as a space wolf about this novel, and its coming so soon!!!!!!!


----------



## nate187 (Feb 2, 2009)

sons of russ!!! and after all the posts about angron vs russ and all the other crap lets see the wolves and there alpha ALPHA!! male step up and show why we are so proud!!!!!

lol should be sweet cant wait that was my personal viking bias coming through


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

when is this mother fucker comming out again? Exact date please


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

i never noticed the blood raven hint what was that


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> when is this mother fucker comming out again? Exact date please


HH:TS March 2010
HH: PB April 2010

http://www.blacklibrary.com/releases.php



Tawa said:


> And did anybody else notice the hint at the Blood Ravens?


wha? musta missed that one. what are you talking about?



nate187 said:


> sons of russ!!! and after all the posts about angron vs russ and all the other crap lets see the wolves and there alpha ALPHA!! male step up and show why we are so proud!!!!!


hhmmm, for some reason i dont think 'a thousand sons' will portray Russ quite like the hero you think he is. in fact, im putting money on after HH:TS most non-SW biased readers will think russ is a down right $$$$. I think you'll have to wait for HH: PB for your SW positive spin on the events at Prospero, but dont get me wrong, Dan will make the SW kick ass like never before in Prospero Burns! but Graham will no doubt spin it so the Thousand Sons are the victim of Horus' Treachery and Russ' gullibility... i cant wait for these books.


----------



## nate187 (Feb 2, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> HH:TS March 2010
> HH: PB April 2010
> 
> http://www.blacklibrary.com/releases.php
> ...


Good point mate


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well Russ is a gullible idiot.....I now have a new legion added to my hate list..

The Space Wolves shall join the Dark angels on my Emo\Idiot Shelf.....of doooom


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Well Russ is a gullible idiot.....I now have a new legion added to my hate list..
> 
> The Space Wolves shall join the Dark angels on my EmoIdiot Shelf.....of doooom


huh? have you read it? how?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Well Russ is a gullible idiot.....I now have a new legion added to my hate list..
> 
> The Space Wolves shall join the Dark angels on my EmoIdiot Shelf.....of doooom


Any particular reason for the SW slam there? this sounds like another "Stella-esque" post. A random complaint without any hint of reasoning. 

CP


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> Any particular reason for the SW slam there? this sounds like another "Stella-esque" post. A random complaint without any hint of reasoning.


Like so many these days! :cray:


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Huge news flash guys and gals.

Prosperto burns is now pushed back to Jan 2011 due to Dan unfortunatley being recentley diagnosed with epliepsy. Me personally, and I'm sure everyone else wishes him a speedy recovery. A full statement can be found on his blog on his website. My cousin has this same condition and once identified and medicated is a condition that is quite easy to live with. It's identifying it that was the hardest bit.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/notes/black-library/prospero-burns-update/278678410792


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> Huge news flash guys and gals.
> 
> Prosperto burns is now pushed back to Jan 2011 due to Dan unfortunatley being recentley diagnosed with epliepsy. Me personally, and I'm sure everyone else wishes him a speedy recovery. A full statement can be found on his blog on his website. My cousin has this same condition and once identified and medicated is a condition that is quite easy to live with. It's identifying it that was the hardest bit.


Are you sure? I've just checked his blog and couldn't see this anywhere?

Aside from that though would this news really push _Prospero Burns_ back an entire year? I mean at this point in time its likely very close to completion if not actually completed. All that is left is the editing, checking, printing etc.

(Of course though if it is true, best wishes for a speedy recovery for Mr. Abnett.)

EDIT: Ah yes, just read it on the Black Library blog, a real shame - thoughts go out to Dan.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Are you sure? I've just checked his blog and couldn't see this anywhere?
> 
> Aside from that though would this news really push _Prospero Burns_ back an entire year? I mean at this point in time its likely very close to completion if not actually completed. All that is left is the editing, checking, printing etc.


i agree. at this point, they would be in the copy-editing stage. Although, this does have a lot to do with editor-author interaction, so i can see where a release date would be delayed. However, i do not think that the Jan 2011 release date will stand. We will more than likely see it shift to an earlier date, although still later than the original release.

CP


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Are you sure? I've just checked his blog and couldn't see this anywhere?
> 
> ...
> 
> EDIT: Ah yes, just read it on the Black Library blog, a real shame - thoughts go out to Dan.


Ah yeah, I ment the BL blog not dans. Woops!

updated with a link now.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

WTF! You must be kidding me? I've heard some people already have read it!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Well Russ is a gullible idiot.....I now have a new legion added to my hate list..
> 
> The Space Wolves shall join the Dark angels on my EmoIdiot Shelf.....of doooom


Russ wasnt a Gullible Idiot, he did just as anyone in his Position would do.

To be honest, russ HATES Magic, and the Thousand Sons, even Pre-heresy, had a "magical" feel to their tatics, as such, Russ and the wolves have never been that trusting of the Thousand Sons.

Horus on the other hand, was one of the Emperor's more Favored Children, so when Russ was told that his suspicions of the Thousand Sons had any kind of true ring and they were to go ahniliate them, do you think russ would have declined?

If you had a brother you hate, and you were told he was a traitor and you could do away with him as you saw fit, would you not go and ahniliate him?


----------



## nate187 (Feb 2, 2009)

far out absolutely spewing oh well best of luck to dan

To all you UK born peeps on this site how many of you fellas have met the guys behind GW and BL books?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

> In 30K we see interaction between humans and Astartes through their eyes. It’s still a big deal for mortals to be around Astartes, to meet and talk to them, but it happens. They can even become friends. Just look at Loken and Karkasy, Ahriman and Lemuel (what do you mean you haven’t read A Thousand Sons yet? Okay, okay…I’ll talk about that tomorrow…).


Im just gonna leave this here, thought it look interesting (spoiler or whatever you can call it).

Source can be found here: http://bordersblog.com/scifi/2010/0...ariance-with-established-beliefs-customs-etc/


----------

